# Wild discus tank



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

120 gal. (48x24x24). 8 wild green tefe discus, 25 lemon tetras and an albino bn. comments are welcome.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats an impressive display of discus.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

those are beautiful discus, where did you get them?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeous wilds you got there... And nice setup too  

+1 on the question where you got them...


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Wild Discus are my favorite kind. I had 6 Tefe greens and I wish I still had them.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

nice setup you have there!


----------



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks everyone. got the fish from John @ snookn21.com. you can contact him direct or buy at aquabid. best prices for wilds and he has a great reputation.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

props! for having a nice tank and the same discus as me, i love the tefe wayy more than any other different colored variety discus out inthe market!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

John's got some nice fish...and so do you! I agree with everyone, Tefe greens are some of the most beautiful discus. I like your minimal setup as well. It's a good looking biotope setup. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice tank! I think I've seen this one on your youtube channel right?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats a real nice setup with some nice fish. Only thing I would like to see is the tank go on a few more feet. Great job!


----------



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks all. brilliant, I wish I had room for a larger tank but this is it. thats why I went with 120 gal instead of a 90. shark1505, if you saw this on youtube then someone stole it. I have very little computer skills and would'nt even know how to put it on youtube, lol.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

i like the scape - very simple. i usually prefer more colorful discus (red/white variants) but these are very pretty and fit so well into the whole simplicity of the aquarium


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Since barakainus gave his opinion, i'm going to give the opposite:

I absolutely love wild and natural looking fish. If anything, i'd prefer to watch a school of colorful discus (all the same color) if the tank is all green plants. As soon as there are some red or colorful plants... wild is the way to go. Also, even on all green tanks, a mix of colorful discus ends being too bubble-gummy for my taste. Some people shove 5 different discus colors (as beautiful as they individually are) in a little crystal box... looks like a bubble gum dispencer to me 

This set up is very very nice


----------



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks everyone. f1ea, yes I agree. I like domestics but if I went that way I would still have one color. a nicely planted tank with a group of blues is a site to behold. a biotope imo should have only wilds and one strain.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

3dees said:


> a biotope imo should have only wilds and one strain.


:amen:


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Those Discus are gorgeous!


----------



## kunalrsingh (May 1, 2008)

this is one of the best discus tanks that i have seen...congrats


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

3dees said:


> thanks all. brilliant, I wish I had room for a larger tank but this is it. thats why I went with 120 gal instead of a 90.


Great decision on the 120. The tank is well done and looks amazing.



3dees said:


> a biotope imo should have only wilds and one strain.


I agree with you on the biotope and do not think it is up to debate. A biotope does not have bubblegum in it. When you have gone to a man made strain it becomes a display tank.


----------



## kaujong (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, how do you keep the woods in its place? How do you tie them?


----------

